

10 Signs That You Are An Awesome Web Developer - aram
http://tutorialzine.com/2014/02/10-signs-that-you-are-an-awesome-web-developer/

======
collyw
Looks like I am awesome according to this. Though I am sure you could test the
hell out of your code and still have a crap architecture.

------
leonatan
These are signs of good developers, period. Nothing really particular to web
development, just good practices in general.

